# Kijiji



## fergusonsd (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been using Kijiji for a while to promote my properties and services and have found a lot of success, what does everyone else think? Do you use it? Have you had any success? Do you pay to have your posting promoted or simply repost after a few days?

Devon - www.fergusonfinancial.ca


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

fergusonsd said:


> I've been using Kijiji for a while to promote my properties and services and have found a lot of success, what does everyone else think? Do you use it? Have you had any success? Do you pay to have your posting promoted or simply repost after a few days?
> 
> Devon - www.fergusonfinancial.ca


I prefer VRBO.com. Not sure but I think there is a lower rate of fraud given the more stringent requirements to have a property posted there. I use Craiglist but not for properties


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

I think Kijiji is a fantastic place to promote your properties, Devon. I use it all the time to look for second hand items/properties and so do many of my friends/acquaintances.

There are 3 major second-hand websites in the Ottawa area (Kijiji, UsedOttawa.com and Craigslist Ottawa, there is another one Cavendre for the Gatineau side) and Kijiji is head and shoulders above the other 2 in terms of traffic, legit sellers/buyers, and ease of use.

I usually delete stale postings and repost new ones so that they get to the top. Clear pictures and descriptions always help!


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I do put properties I have for rent on there, and craigslist and viewit. Kijiji is the ultimate pain in the ***, you have to delete the ad and repost it every 2 days or so and completely full of scammers. I have in the past used their paid ads. It is too expensive for my taste right on par with ads in the newspaper. Results vary according to the area. In Toronto proper it is not worth it. Hamilton yes, Oshawa, yes, Mississauga, no. 

$46.99 per 7 days is just too much. 

Craigslist has a handy dandy renew button I heartily approve of. They actually seem to work better in Toronto and Mississauga and less well in outlying areas. 

Posting there for customers has all the appeal of major dental surgery, when I first started out I advertised and found such super star landlords, like the one who vetted her tenants by getting me to find out their date of birth and time and place and running astrological charts. Another guy did not reveal his advance stage of mental illness until the wonderful lawyer tenant I got him moved into the place. It was really sad but involved him thinking the tenant and I were conspirators in some plot to spy on him. Many insane multi page emails later the tenant just moved out and my plot to spy on him was finally foiled. 

So unless you like clients like that I would suggest that you avoid advertising on those sites for the purpose of drumming up business.


----------

